# 5 DE MAYO CRUISE



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WUSS UP MY FELLOW LOWRIDERS :wave: MY CLUB AND I ARE TRYING TO PUT A CRUISE IN FRISCO TOGETHER FOR THE 4TH OF MAY!!!SO FAR I SPOKE WITH A FEW OTHER CLUBS AND EVERYTHING SEEMS GOOD. I WANNA KNOW WHO'S DOWN TO ROLL SO I CAN GET A MAP GOING AND MARK DOWN SPECIFIC LOCATIONS WERE WE CAN PARK AT AND CHILL THEN ROLL OUT TO ANOTHER SPOT. IN THE CITY.... FIVE O ISNT THAT STRICT OVER HERE AND THERES A SHIT LOAD OF TOURIST,GIRLS,ACTION ETC. I'M THINKING ABOUT MEETING UP AT THE MCDONALDS ON BAYSHORE ABOUT 5-530PM AND CRUISE TILL LIKE 12 OR 1 OR IF YOUR LIKE ME....TILL DA WHEELS FALL OFF :biggrin: J/K PLEASE REPLY IF YOU'RE DOWN TO RIDE OR IF YOUR CLUB IS IN DA HOUSE  ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE IN SAN JO FROM LIKE 12 TO 3:30-4 THEN HIT DA CITY  HOPE THIS BECOMES A GOOD TURN OUT & SEE YA'LL THERE!!! MAPS WILL BE MADE IN APRIL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

68NIOU1 WROTE THIS ON THE THREAD I FUCKED UP ON SO HERE YOU GO HOMIE I GOT YOU DOWN!!!  


we gotta make it crack like the old dayzzzzzz

hell yeah were down, cops dont even trip out here 


inspirations is in the house fo sho!!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds cool i miss cruising


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 20 2008, 10:12 PM~9743317
> *sounds cool i miss cruising
> *


WUSS UP BRO YOU DOWN TO CRUISE THE CITY FOR A LIL WHILE???


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

let's make this happen - ISLANDERS C.C.is down for whatever


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 20 2008, 10:15 PM~9743353
> * let's make this happen - ISLANDERS C.C.is down for whatever
> *



:0 :0 sup homies!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 20 2008, 10:16 PM~9743363
> *:0  :0  sup homies!!
> *


  I SEE FRISCO'S FINEST IN THE HOUSE - WASSUP PIMPIN


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 20 2008, 10:15 PM~9743353
> * let's make this happen - INOW THATS WUSS UP HOMIE!!!!!!  *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

EL RAIDER FROM SOCIOS PUT THIS  


souds good count me in


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 20 2008, 10:49 PM~9743672
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I'm going 2 have 2 take da RAIDER truck :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 20 2008, 10:58 PM~9743758
> *I'm going 2 have 2 take da RAIDER truck  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: BRING IT BRO THAT SHITS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 20 2008, 10:59 PM~9743769
> *:roflmao: BRING IT BRO THAT SHITS TIGHT HOMIE!!!!
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 21 2008, 12:02 PM~9746689
> *
> *


tell your boyz


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

is down to roll all day every day


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 21 2008, 07:59 PM~9750657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

Aw Man, I use to live in Redwood City and I remember cruzin' my mini truck out there in the late 80's . I MISS THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 21 2008, 09:19 PM~9751567
> *Aw Man, I use to live in Redwood City and I remember cruzin' my mini truck out there in the late 80's . I MISS THAT!  :biggrin:
> *


you can come re live those moments homie!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2008, 08:43 PM~9751884
> *you can come re live those moments homie!!
> *


I'm planin' on it :biggrin:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

wat it do gus u know imma be there hit me up


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 21 2008, 09:43 PM~9751884
> *you can come re live those moments homie!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jan 22 2008, 12:29 AM~9753553
> *wat it do gus u know imma be there hit me up
> *


have you seen the movie super bad???? picture the fat dude sayin...."fa' sho" :biggrin: hope to see you there homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bosses are down to roll .....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2008, 10:18 AM~9755058
> *Bosses are down to roll .....
> *


right on bay boss!! locs :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2008, 10:18 AM~9755058
> *Bosses are down to roll .....
> *


NOW THATS WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKIN' ABOUT


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 22 2008, 09:23 PM~9760044
> *:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 22 2008, 09:23 PM~9760044
> *:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT
:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 22 2008, 11:55 PM~9761254
> *
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

THE CITY HAS BEEN ABANDONED FOR WAY TOO LONG !!!! ITS ABOUT TIME RIDERZ START HITTING UP THE STREETS THE WAY THEY DID BACK IN THE 80'S HIT MISSION STREET EL CAMINO, AND THE PIER FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE HAS WAY TOO MANY COPS FUCKIN AROUND AND EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE HARDHEADED LETS DO IT BIG !!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2008, 12:03 AM~9761305
> *THE CITY HAS BEEN ABANDONED FOR WAY TOO LONG !!!! ITS ABOUT TIME RIDERZ START HITTING UP THE STREETS THE WAY THEY DID BACK IN THE 80'S HIT MISSION STREET EL CAMINO, AND THE PIER FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE HAS WAY TOO MANY COPS FUCKIN AROUND AND EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE HARDHEADED LETS DO IT BIG !!!!
> *



yup you dont see them dumb ass hyphy ****** over here, we just ride


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 23 2008, 12:07 AM~9761323
> *yup you dont see them dumb ass hyphy ****** over here,  we just ride
> *


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 22 2008, 11:03 PM~9761305
> *THE CITY HAS BEEN ABANDONED FOR WAY TOO LONG !!!! ITS ABOUT TIME RIDERZ START HITTING UP THE STREETS THE WAY THEY DID BACK IN THE 80'S HIT MISSION STREET EL CAMINO, AND THE PIER FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE HAS WAY TOO MANY COPS FUCKIN AROUND AND EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE HARDHEADED LETS DO IT BIG !!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 23 2008, 04:30 PM~9765823
> *:0
> *



sup homie u commin down, i got chu!! :cheesy:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 21 2008, 07:58 PM~9750643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  these brothas are cool folks - i met them at the LRM show last year. wassup to the big homie - ONE LOVE DIPN714 -


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jan 23 2008, 04:41 PM~9765915
> * these brothas are cool folks - i met them at the LRM show last year. wassup to the big homie - ONE LOVE DIPN714 -
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Hell yea!! Im down, you'all know how Low C used to do it back in the day!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 23 2008, 06:59 PM~9766963
> *Hell yea!! Im down, you'all know how Low C used to do it back in the day!!!!
> *



i was waiting for you!! :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 23 2008, 12:03 AM~9761305
> *THE CITY HAS BEEN ABANDONED FOR WAY TOO LONG !!!! ITS ABOUT TIME RIDERZ START HITTING UP THE STREETS THE WAY THEY DID BACK IN THE 80'S HIT MISSION STREET EL CAMINO, AND THE PIER FUCK YEAH SAN JOSE HAS WAY TOO MANY COPS FUCKIN AROUND AND EVERYONE SEEMS TO BE HARDHEADED LETS DO IT BIG !!!!
> *


yeahhhhhhh baby


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 23 2008, 06:59 PM~9766963
> *Hell yea!! Im down, you'all know how Low C used to do it back in the day!!!!
> *


thats wuss up homie  like 68niou1 said we just ride out here in da city, you aint got to worry about shit!!


low creations in da house


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

*CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C*
INSPIRATIONS SF C.C
CHICANO LEGACY C.C
BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
BLVD KINGS C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C 
ISLANDERS C.C
SOCIOS C.C
AZTECAS C.C

KEEP EM' COMMIN HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

T
T
M
F
T
:guns:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 23 2008, 03:31 PM~9765832
> *sup homie u commin down, i got chu!! :cheesy:
> *


U KNOW IT HOMIE! I CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 23 2008, 08:53 PM~9768002
> *U KNOW IT HOMIE! I CAN'T WAIT! :biggrin:
> *


yeeeeeah......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt

reply to this topic the other one got the wrong date!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Wuz Up "BIG-GUS" How u been BRO?

Can't wait for this one~~...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAY M LOW FRISCO CHAPTER ARE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT ....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2008, 01:54 AM~9770488
> *Wuz Up "BIG-GUS" How u been BRO?
> 
> Can't wait for this one~~...
> ...



chillin,chillin homie wuss up with you??? hows da regal commin along? hope to see it out here on the fourth :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 24 2008, 03:07 AM~9770606
> *LAY M LOW TRY TO MAKE IT ....
> *



:angry: :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 23 2008, 07:55 PM~9767412
> *SOCIOS C.C
> KEEP EM' COMMIN HOMIES :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 24 2008, 03:07 AM~9770606
> *LAY M LOW FRISCO CHAPTER ARE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT ....
> *


Its the SF chapter, I don't see a reason why they wouldn't make it


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

DJKrazy in the MIX! ReppiN' AzteCas!

http://www.snapdrive.net/files/244478/A%20...Big%20Ritch.wma


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 12:48 PM~9773022
> *Its the SF chapter, I don't see a reason why they wouldn't make it
> *


thats what i meant :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 24 2008, 01:52 PM~9773564
> *DJKrazy in the MIX! ReppiN' AzteCas!
> 
> http://www.snapdrive.net/files/244478/A%20...Big%20Ritch.wma
> *


 :thumbsup: tight :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 24 2008, 03:02 PM~9774074
> *:0
> *


 :dunno: whats :0 suppose to meen???


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 23 2008, 06:59 PM~9766963
> *Hell yea!! Im down, you'all know how Low C used to do it back in the day!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jan 24 2008, 03:05 PM~9774104
> *x2 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yeah



hey guys ima be cruising frisco this weekend (in my daily) :biggrin: and make us a clean rout for us to cruise


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

http://i75.pho


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 24 2008, 04:25 PM~9774610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

sup homies, looks like we get alot of negative energy, but anyway, we got a few tru riders that know was up and how we used to roll.. we jus gotta bing it back so they shut they mouth and get clowned when they get here.. 


so far

*CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
INSPIRATIONS SF C.C
CHICANO LEGACY C.C
BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
BLVD KINGS C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C 
ISLANDERS C.C
SOCIOS C.C
AZTECAS C.c
LAYMLOW. FRISCO C.C
LAYMLOW RICHMOND C.C
LIFES FINEST IF THEY ARE BACK IN TIME FROM ORANGE COVE..
AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS THAT I KNOW 
LETS KEEP IT COMING *

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 24 2008, 04:25 PM~9774610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 24 2008, 04:25 PM~9774610
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn those where the good ol days, I was a little kid , but we used to always listen to marcos guiterrez on KSOL, rollin down mission st. & broadways
NICE PICS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 24 2008, 09:00 PM~9777428
> *Damn those where the good ol days,  I was a little kid , but we used to always listen to marcos guiterrez on KSOL, rollin down mission st. & broadways
> NICE PICS HOMIE!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 david wuss up bro??? llamame wey :angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 08:12 PM~9776854
> *sup homies, looks like we get alot of negative energy, but anyway, we got a few tru riders that know was up and how we used to roll..  we jus gotta bing it back so they shut they mouth and get clowned when they get here..
> so far
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 24 2008, 08:00 PM~9777428
> *Damn those where the good ol days,  I was a little kid , but we used to always listen to marcos guiterrez on KSOL, rollin down mission st. & broadways
> NICE PICS HOMIE!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

X2 ....... CRUISE DOWN EMBARCADERO ST, FISHERMAN'S WHARF PIER 39, BROADWAY 
ST, KOIT TOWER AND MISSION STTHE POLICE AIN'T GONNA MESS WITH YOU UNLESS YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG THEY ARE PRETTY COOL WITH LOW RIDERS THEY KNOW WE ARE OUT THERE TO SHOW OUR CARS AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ......PLUS ALL THE TOURIST GET A KICK OUT OF LOOKING AT THE LOW RIDERS , THEY WANNA TAKE PICTURES WITH THE CARS.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 24 2008, 10:38 PM~9778515
> *X2 ....... CRUISE DOWN EMBARCADERO ST, FISHERMAN'S WHARF PIER 39, BROADWAY
> ST, KOIT TOWER AND MISSION STTHE POLICE AIN'T GONNA MESS WITH YOU UNLESS YOU DOING SOMETHING WRONG THEY ARE PRETTY COOL WITH LOW RIDERS THEY KNOW WE ARE OUT THERE TO SHOW OUR CARS AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ......PLUS ALL THE TOURIST GET A KICK OUT OF LOOKING AT THE LOW RIDERS , THEY WANNA TAKE PICTURES WITH THE CARS.
> *



so is glen comming?? :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Army and Mission st


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Dolores Park


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Carnival, Harrison st


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave: wheres the lac?? u coming right??

them pictures are
:0 :0


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

OG Low "C" at Twin Peaks


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Lets do this like the old days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

NICE PIX OG FLIP


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

if da regal is ready, ill cruise


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 24 2008, 11:05 PM~9778820
> *if da regal is ready, ill cruise
> *


let me know homie so we can meet up pm me when u ready!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

There are allot of riders out in the city and in or around the peninsula and we always cross those bridges to go to all of these events besides the streetLow Show nothing is done out here...... I think 5 de Mayo at the minimum should be done in the City.....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

damn i cant wait.......fuk im juiced!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

hey guys, heres a sugestion, how bout starting da cruise in san jo, then then cruise el camino real, 2 da frisco


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 02:08 PM~9782809
> *hey guys, heres a sugestion, how bout starting da cruise in san jo, then then cruise el camino real, 2 da frisco
> *


That is what i was thinking .... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 01:08 PM~9782809
> *hey guys, heres a sugestion, how bout starting da cruise in san jo, then then cruise el camino real, 2 da frisco
> *


 :0


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 02:41 PM~9783076
> *That is what i was thinking ....  :biggrin:
> *


coo, what you think about it gus


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 02:08 PM~9782809
> *hey guys, heres a sugestion, how bout starting da cruise in san jo, then then cruise el camino real, 2 da frisco
> *


i think hella cars will overhaet and break down


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 25 2008, 06:22 PM~9784585
> *i think hella cars will overhaet and break down
> *



:roflmao: 

why you gotta rain on our parade tito :biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 25 2008, 11:53 AM~9781855
> *damn i cant wait.......fuk im juiced!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


now that your juiced........................


















































lets get the 66 juiced :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2008, 01:45 PM~9790062
> *now that your juiced........................
> lets get the 66 juiced  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Jan 25 2008, 06:14 PM~9784548
> *coo, what you think about it gus
> *


sounds good but fuk...... thats a long drive by the time we get to frisco everyone gonna wanna go home cause most people work on monday


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 26 2008, 05:08 PM~9790557
> *sounds good but fuk...... thats a long drive by the time we get to frisco everyone gonna wanna go home cause most people work on monday
> *



what i don't get is why do you want to get 20 cars together for a cruze in san francisco on a day thay theres going to be hundreds of people doing the same thing in san jose? don't get it....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 PM~9790604
> *what i don't get is why do you want to get 20 cars together for a cruze in san francisco on a day thay theres going to be hundreds of people doing the same thing in san jose? don't get it....
> *



what is there not to understand

1: not far for us that we live here

2: we are still going to san jo, in the day time before they start giving tickets out.

3: we wanna make it happen every where not just in one place that all you see is hyphy fools anyway.

4: its really what ever tickles our pickle right.

and 
5: why not?

no one has a gun to their head, they can come or not'' we aint trippin, we just wanna get it together, and roll that day.. we allready have hella fools riding.. so its all good.. even if no one shows im still riding like i allways have been


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

People Used to ride out in the city before, I dont see a reason why they cant anymore?
San Jose is kool, but we wanna be able to let people know that there are riders out here too :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 PM~9790666
> *what is there not to understand
> 
> 1:  not far for us that we live here
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2008, 04:55 PM~9791030
> *People Used to ride out in the city before, I dont see a reason why they cant anymore?
> San Jose is kool, but we wanna be able to let people know that there are riders out here too  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 26 2008, 03:08 PM~9790557
> *sounds good but fuk...... thats a long drive by the time we get to frisco everyone gonna wanna go home cause most people work on monday
> *


well i was just putting a sugestion out there


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 PM~9790666
> *what is there not to understand
> 
> 1:  not far for us that we live here
> ...




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 26 2008, 03:20 PM~9790604
> *what i don't get is why do you want to get 20 cars together for a cruze in san francisco on a day thay theres going to be hundreds of people doing the same thing in san jose? don't get it....
> *


san jo is coo' bro... personally ima be there cruising... but i just want to do it for the riders out here in the 415/650 u no get things goin' out here again....shit if the east bay folks want to start cruising mission or hesperian,I'm there to support it doesnt allways "have" to be san jo theres lowriders out here too' not only over there! But every one has there own taste i guess I just aint tryin to almost hit a motha fucka thats jay walking infront of me cause he's gonna holla @ some females then him get pissed me beat his ass then have like 20 mutha fuckas on me after that...I'm a rider not a fighter!!  but hey I'll see you out in san jo eddie mabe we can meet up and roll out there together wat time do you plan on being out there?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*City Cruisin' after our toy drive....*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*We Ended up at the Pier Parked, let people take some pictures and ask questions and back home we were.....*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 10:40 AM~9795575
> *We Ended up at the Pier Parked, let people take some pictures and ask questions and back home we were.....
> *


THAT'S KOOL HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:38 AM~9795555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Jan 27 2008, 11:46 AM~9795610
> *uffin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:41 AM~9795578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats the picture right there nigzzz :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 10:38 AM~9795555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah that was a clean cruise 
were am i :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I hope I get this back together by then :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 01:35 PM~9803848
> *I hope I get this back together by then  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 tight!!!! i'm almost done with mine  got a few more things to do to him and we're set  

HERES GANGSTER AND HIS NEW TOP


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

looks great homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 01:55 PM~9804002
> *looks great homie  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


MUCHAS GRACIAS SENIOR RAIDER


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

cool topic!!
reminds me back in 95 and 96 ive been to S.F , i wasnt into cars that much at that time, was skateboarding a lot , but i can remember i was in daly city to look for a car and there i saw the first lowrider in real !!! too bad that i wasn´t taking any pics :angry: 

greetz from over here !!   
and keep the pics comin` :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 28 2008, 02:06 PM~9804106
> *MUCHAS GRACIAS SENIOR RAIDER
> *





:uh: :uh: :angry: I'm not da old :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Jan 28 2008, 02:10 PM~9804136
> *cool topic!!
> reminds me back in 95 and 96 ive been to S.F , i wasnt into cars that much at that time, was skateboarding a lot , but i can remember i was in daly city to look for a car and there i saw the first lowrider in real !!!  too bad that i wasn´t taking any pics  :angry:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: daly city.......thats where i'm from


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 28 2008, 02:53 PM~9804478
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  I'm not da old  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 24 2008, 10:47 PM~9778623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 anybody remembers this car ^


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTT 

Wuz up "G"....


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 28 2008, 05:56 PM~9806008
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: daly city.......thats where i'm from
> *


me 2 uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 28 2008, 06:52 PM~9806524
> *TTT
> 
> Wuz up "G"....
> *


 :biggrin: sup homie anything new to your car?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 28 2008, 06:24 PM~9806303
> *  anybody remembers this car ^
> *


I think it's for sale on Craigslist, but no patterns.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 28 2008, 06:24 PM~9806303
> *  anybody remembers this car ^
> *


That's Moses car from City Elegance Frisco


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 26 2008, 03:35 PM~9790666
> *what is there not to understand
> 
> 1:  not far for us that we live here
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## sflowider (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no place like FRISCO! :nicoderm: 

Ready to roll...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sflowider_@Jan 29 2008, 04:42 PM~9815123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Jan 29 2008, 09:09 PM~9817895
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


sup homie :biggrin: you guys down to roll??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 09:56 AM~9821380
> *::
> 
> 
> ...



*FOGTOWN*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sflowider_@Jan 29 2008, 04:42 PM~9815123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAN FRAN


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 30 2008, 08:39 AM~9821297
> *sup homie :biggrin: you guys down to roll??
> *


Lets do this!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 24 2008, 09:40 PM~9778541
> *so is glen comming?? :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 29 2008, 04:13 PM~9814874
> *That's Moses car from City Elegance Frisco
> *


simon MOSES thats my wifes cousin, but he was rollin with NEW STYLE when this LRM poster came out in 1993 "1969 MALO RIVI"

I thought CITY ELEGANCE was a mini truck club only?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seenone_@Jan 30 2008, 08:44 PM~9826923
> *Lets do this!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jan 30 2008, 11:06 PM~9828316
> *:0
> *



:0 yes, right?? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 30 2008, 12:50 PM~9822568
> *FOGTOWN
> *


 :0


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 31 2008, 07:00 PM~9835383
> *:0
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 1 2008, 01:03 AM~9839115
> *TTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC!
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 1 2008, 12:18 AM~9838875
> *
> *


But Gangs are Bad sir .


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 06:42 PM~9844647
> *But Gangs are Bad sir .
> *


you know what???????? they sure are!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 1 2008, 06:51 PM~9844723
> *you know what???????? they sure are!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 07:03 PM~9844837
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 2 2008, 12:33 PM~9849345
> *:angry:
> *


WHY ARE YOU MAD EDDIE???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 2 2008, 02:10 PM~9849781
> *WHY ARE YOU MAD EDDIE???
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 2 2008, 02:34 PM~9849888
> *
> *


OHHHHHH KAY WHY ARE YOU SAD THEN???


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 2 2008, 02:51 PM~9849944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tryin to take a panoramic pic o what??


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 2 2008, 02:30 PM~9850131
> *tryin to take a panoramic pic o what??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 2 2008, 03:11 PM~9850045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco yeserday and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, anyways I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS  


5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

DIRECTIONS TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO

EAST BAY TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO

RICHMOND TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO

DALY CITY TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO

SAN JO TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

iF YOU GUYS NEED ANY OTHER DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO GET TO EITHER PLACE LET ME KNOW... I GOT YOU!!!  

MEETING TIME....WENDY'S 3-4PM

MEETING TIME MCDONALDS 4:45-5:30PM

IF YOU HAPPEN TO GET THERE LATE,MAKE SURE YPU PRINT A COPY OF THE MAP I POSTED SO YOU CAN CATCH UP


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 3 2008, 02:16 PM~9856254
> *iF YOU GUYS NEED ANY OTHER DIRECTIONS ON HOW TO GET TO EITHER PLACE LET ME KNOW... I GOT YOU!!!
> 
> MEETING TIME....WENDY'S 3-4PM
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 3 2008, 03:11 PM~9856224
> *DIRECTIONS TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO
> 
> EAST BAY TO MCDONALDS IN FRISCO
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 3 2008, 10:49 PM~9859070
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0
> *


lets do dissss homie!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 3 2008, 02:41 PM~9856051
> *Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco yeserday and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, anyways I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS
> 5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008
> 
> ...



 u been busy :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 4 2008, 12:59 PM~9862234
> *  u been busy  :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



i sure have bro, i cruised the city like 3 times i want the cruise to go good, feel me but we'll see


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 4 2008, 07:17 PM~9865024
> *i sure have bro, i cruised the city like 3 times i want the cruise to go good, feel me but we'll see
> *



well thanks 4 taking da time 2 do this


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2008, 10:00 AM~9869103
> *well thanks 4 taking da time 2 do this
> *



NOT A PROBLEM BRO, I'M DOWN FOR WHAT EVER TO GET THE HOMIES AND THIER RIDES TOGETHER FOR A GOOD TIME


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

KEEP THISS TTT :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 5 2008, 09:45 PM~9874301
> *KEEP THISS TTT :angry:
> *




ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 5 2008, 10:49 PM~9874997
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess I'll b cruising on this :biggrin: 
































:biggrin:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## j-installs (Sep 25, 2007)

hey wut up man that sounds cool hit me up on wut kind of cars r gonna be out there because i got a few csrs from stockton that would be down 2 do that


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j-installs_@Feb 6 2008, 05:19 PM~9880004
> *hey wut up man that sounds cool hit me up on wut kind of cars r gonna be out there because i got a few csrs from stockton that would be down 2 do that
> *


*LOWRIDERS*


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 6 2008, 05:39 PM~9880531
> *LOWRIDERS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 6 2008, 06:39 PM~9880531
> *LOWRIDERS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by j-installs_@Feb 6 2008, 05:19 PM~9880004
> *hey wut up man that sounds cool hit me up on wut kind of cars r gonna be out there because i got a few csrs from stockton that would be down 2 do that
> *


pm me homie so we can get ready when the time comes


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 AM~9885718
> *pm me homie so we can get ready when the time comes
> *


:nono: NIGGS its for LOWRIDERS !!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 09:48 AM~9885771
> *:nono: NIGGS its for LOWRIDERS !!!!!
> *




  so i'm staying home


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 7 2008, 12:46 PM~9886966
> *    so i'm staying home
> *


Nah Homie, your our homie Bro, your always invited, I'm just saying The last thing we want is a bunch of Scrapers or any other type of car that isn't part of what we represent fucking it up for us....

WE ALL EXPECT YOU TO BE THERE :biggrin:





* ON ANOTHER NOTE, I'VE BEEN THINKING FOR THIS CRUISE I MIGHT WANNA JUMP IN SOME OF YOUR GUY'S CARS SO I CAN FILM THE EVENT FROM DIFFERENT ANGLES AND POST IT UP ON HERE AND YOUTUBE.... ANY VOLUNTEERS? I WILL HELP OUT WITH GAS....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 02:13 PM~9887586
> *Nah Homie, your our homie Bro, your always invited, I'm just saying The last thing we want is a bunch of Scrapers or any other type of car that isn't part of what we represent fucking it up for us....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 02:13 PM~9887586
> *Nah Homie, your our homie Bro, your always invited, I'm just saying The last thing we want is a bunch of Scrapers or any other type of car that isn't part of what we represent fucking it up for us....
> 
> WE ALL EXPECT YOU TO BE THERE :biggrin:
> ...


Your not going to bring the six five out :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 02:13 PM~9887586
> *Nah Homie, your our homie Bro, your always invited, I'm just saying The last thing we want is a bunch of Scrapers or any other type of car that isn't part of what we represent fucking it up for us....
> 
> WE ALL EXPECT YOU TO BE THERE :biggrin:
> ...


is that what csrs stands for????


fuck i didnt know, yeah homies.. lowriders ,trucks, even your daily... not any scrapers

im pretty sure oak town is doing something too :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 7 2008, 06:39 PM~9889770
> *is that what csrs stands for????
> fuck i didnt know, yeah homies.. lowriders ,trucks, even your daily... not any scrapers
> 
> ...


No dailys bro come on Niggs, unless your daily is a low low  



We trying to bring it back to the old school dayz, csrs are honda's tuners, imports.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 7 2008, 05:43 PM~9889263
> *Your not going to bring the six five out  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I might, but I really wanna film some of the stuff that goes down this year, and I cant do it if im behind the wheel so i figure I can ride shotgun in a couple cars and get some good footage of the night....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 06:51 PM~9889869
> *No dailys bro come on Niggs, unless your daily is a low low
> We trying to bring it back to the old school dayz, csrs are honda's tuners, imports.
> *



i said that cause anything but a scraper :uh:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:angry: nooooooo scrapers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

BUMP 2 THE TOP!!


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 8 2008, 07:32 PM~9898698
> *BUMP 2 THE TOP!!
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 8 2008, 07:32 PM~9898698
> *BUMP 2 THE TOP!!
> *




ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*whats good GUS?*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 11 2008, 08:14 PM~9920025
> *whats good GUS?
> *



wuss up david??? :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Feb 11 2008, 09:21 PM~9920621
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 12 2008, 06:20 PM~9927164
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

some of us from the Valley are going to come and check it out but we will have to be out about 8:30...gotta work on Monday. It will be cool being on the Pier again, last time the tourist were trippin.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9930587
> *some of us from the Valley are going to come and check it out but we will have to be out about 8:30...gotta work on Monday.  It will be cool being on the Pier again, last time the tourist were trippin.
> *



sounds good homie pm me if anything  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 12 2008, 11:37 PM~9930512
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 13 2008, 01:27 PM~9933931
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 13 2008, 04:24 PM~9935362
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Feb 12 2008, 11:44 PM~9930587
> *some of us from the Valley are going to come and check it out but we will have to be out about 8:30...gotta work on Monday.  It will be cool being on the Pier again, last time the tourist were trippin.
> *



good to read you're commin... i put up a map of the cruise check it out and print your self a copy incase you get there late or so


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres another copy of the cruise directions.........make sure to make a copy 4 ur self  


Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco the other day and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:nono: ah ah ah back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

LES VOY A ECHAR LA MIGRA CABRONES :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 14 2008, 05:25 PM~9944167
> *LES VOY A ECHAR LA MIGRA CABRONES :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


diles que lleggen a st. lukes hospital where "i was born" :biggrin:


----------



## elcocho (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 14 2008, 09:24 PM~9946383
> *diles que lleggen a st. lukes hospital where "i was born" :biggrin:
> *


you wish pinche wet back :tongue:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

its on


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 15 2008, 11:15 AM~9949613
> *you wish pinche wet back :tongue:
> *



FOR REALS FOO'......CHECK OUT MY I.D I'LL PROVE IT




















:happysad:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Feb 17 2008, 01:34 AM~9961675
> *T T T :yes:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 18 2008, 10:00 PM~9975538
> *ttt
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 16 2008, 09:43 AM~9957015
> *FOR REALS FOO'......CHECK OUT MY I.D I'LL PROVE IT
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elcocho_@Feb 14 2008, 05:25 PM~9944167
> *LES VOY A ECHAR LA MIGRA CABRONES :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


pinche dedo...por que te preocupes?? O nomas para estar chingando y comenzando masa?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 16 2008, 09:43 AM~9957015
> *FOR REALS FOO'......CHECK OUT MY I.D I'LL PROVE IT
> 
> 
> ...


BAHHHHHHAANANNANANAAMMA YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 19 2008, 09:39 AM~9977976
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 19 2008, 09:24 PM~9983069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 20 2008, 08:33 PM~9991236
> *TO THE MOTHAFUCKIN TOP!!!!
> *


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T 4 tha Bay Area Homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob84_@Feb 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9998102
> *T T T 4 tha Bay Area Homies! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

parrrra buh buh bump :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHEN CRUZIN STARTS UP IN FRESNO THIS MAY THE BAY SHOULD CRUZ ON DOWN FAM CARSHOW EVERY SUN AND CRUISE


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 22 2008, 01:28 AM~10002754
> *WHEN CRUZIN STARTS UP IN FRESNO THIS MAY THE BAY SHOULD CRUZ ON DOWN FAM CARSHOW EVERY SUN AND CRUISE
> *


im allwayz down :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 23 2008, 02:42 AM~10010586
> *im allwayz down :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

here are the directions again for you guys....


Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco yeserday and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, anyways I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS 


5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

here are the directions again for you guys....
Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco yeserday and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, anyways I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS  
5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!
[/b][/quote]


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Cant wait for this bro. :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Feb 25 2008, 10:26 PM~10030770
> *Cant wait for this bro.  :biggrin:
> *


hope my car is bagged by then


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Feb 27 2008, 12:17 AM~10040043
> *hope my car is bagged by then
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave:  TO THE TOP :burn:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 27 2008, 07:12 PM~10045386
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 28 2008, 10:39 PM~10055443
> *
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wondering whos still down?? if i missed you sorry  </span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
INSPIRATIONS SF C.C
CHICANO LEGACY C.C
BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
BLVD KINGS C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C 
ISLANDERS C.C
SOCIOS C.C
AZTECAS C.C
LAYMLOW RICHMOND C.C


Sup guys? So I took like 3 different rides down frisco the other day and finally came up with a good cruise map, I was thinking we should all meet up in Daly City, you guys have an option to meet at the wendys in daly city or at the McDonalds in frisco but thats up to you guys, the guys that choose Daly City will be driving down to the McDonalds anyways for a gas and piss stop there at the Shell, anyways I did my best on the map, let me know what you guys think, I will put up the directions to the wendys and McDonalds very soon, Thanks Guys.....LETS DO THISSSS 


5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10080204
> *CHICANO LEGACY SF C.C</span>
> BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
> BLVD KINGS C.C
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 3 2008, 07:56 PM~10080783
> *CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
> INSPIRATIONS SF C.C
> CHICANO LEGACY SF C.C
> ...


 :biggrin: thats wuss up david... i know you and your crew are down bro :thumbsup:


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

ill bring this up at the Frisco's meeting this week but ill be sure to roll if anything!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Mar 8 2008, 11:22 AM~10120742
> *ill bring this up at the Frisco's meeting this week but ill be sure to roll if anything!! :biggrin:
> *



thats was up homie  pm me if anything!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Mar 8 2008, 11:22 AM~10120742
> *ill bring this up at the Frisco's meeting this week but ill be sure to roll if anything!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 8 2008, 10:03 PM~10124226
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE
> *


coo' hit me up if anything bro


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Wuz up Gus~ 2 more Months! 

TTMFT~

Ritchie!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Mar 9 2008, 10:30 PM~10131125
> *Wuz up Gus~ 2 more Months!
> 
> TTMFT~
> ...


thats tight good shit bro cant wait!!!! youbringin out da regal?? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you planing to make some fliers Gus?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 10 2008, 05:08 PM~10136123
> *Are you planing to make some fliers Gus?
> *


yes sirrrrrr!!!! im working on it


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C
INSPIRATIONS SF C.C
CHICANO LEGACY C.C
BAY AREA BOSSES C.C
BLVD KINGS C.C
LOW CREATIONS C.C 
ISLANDERS C.C
SOCIOS C.C
AZTECAS C.C
LAYMLOW RICHMOND C.C
LUXURIOUS NOR CAL C.C


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 11 2008, 04:59 PM~10144824
> *yes sirrrrrr!!!! im working on it
> *


 :thumbsup: ORALE, call me when you get them. also I been trying to call your uncle but no answer!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'll hit you up 2marrow


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 03:53 PM~10169744
> *
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.L.L. (Feb 7, 2008)

Solo Riders welcome?????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Mar 15 2008, 01:22 AM~10173356
> *Solo Riders welcome?????
> *


oh for sure  u never know you just might end up getting recruited :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

hope he has juice by then :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HERE YOU GUYS GO.........


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Yo gus thanx for the fliers, I pasted out every one of them already


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 17 2008, 10:23 PM~10194009
> *Yo gus thanx for the fliers, I pasted out every one of them already
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 17 2008, 10:23 PM~10194009
> *Yo gus thanx for the fliers, I pasted out every one of them already
> *


wheres mine gus????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 18 2008, 08:08 PM~10201524
> *wheres mine gus????
> *


I got them for you when do you want to meet up?? :biggrin: u see how i put you 63 "MY" dream car on there :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 19 2008, 05:25 PM~10208903
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 22 2008, 11:42 AM~10229499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*Represent your shit, homie :thumbsup:*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 25 2008, 12:57 PM~10251989
> *Represent your shit, homie :thumbsup:
> *


*


















*


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

man DC is my hood, gotta represent! If I aint in SJ imma roll out in the cutty...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Mar 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10266071
> *man DC is my hood, gotta represent!  If I aint in SJ imma roll out in the cutty...
> 
> 
> ...


thats wuss up bro.....see u there :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Mar 27 2008, 12:30 AM~10266071
> *man DC is my hood, gotta represent!  If I aint in SJ imma roll out in the cutty...
> 
> 
> ...


slap some 13"s or 14"s on it and you good to go


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T</span>* </span> :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRob84 (Feb 21, 2005)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 30 2008, 05:43 PM~10292092
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T</span> </span>    :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 30 2008, 05:43 PM~10292092
> *<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'><span style=\'font-family:Times\'>T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T T</span> </span>    :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 1 2008, 10:08 PM~10313316
> *
> *



90 % done


6 4 :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  <span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*T T T T T T*</span>


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 1 2008, 10:14 PM~10313359
> *90 % done
> 6                      4 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

sup carnales, im tryin 2 get da regal ready 4 da cruise, i need a nother steering colum, and bout 2 slap sum 13's on it, i dont know who 4rm lifes finest is goin but ima be there 4 sho


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 2 2008, 10:03 PM~10322169
> *sup carnales, im tryin 2 get da regal ready 4 da cruise, i need a nother steering colum, and bout 2 slap sum 13's on it, i dont know who 4rm lifes finest is goin but ima be there 4 sho
> *


sounds good


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:around: *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'> T T T</span> * :machinegun:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:| :yessad: :yes:   uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 2 2008, 10:03 PM~10322169
> *sup carnales, im tryin 2 get da regal ready 4 da cruise, i need a nother steering colum, and bout 2 slap sum 13's on it, i dont know who 4rm lifes finest is goin but ima be there 4 sho
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:around:  T T T T T T


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 7 2008, 09:15 PM~10360648
> *:around:  T  T  T  T  T  T
> *


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 7 2008, 06:12 PM~10358776
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 8 2008, 09:59 PM~10369446
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10377708
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

GOOD MORNING GUS! uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 12 2008, 08:21 AM~10397832
> *GOOD MORNING GUS!    uffin:
> *


buenos diaz david its a nice ass morning today huh? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 12 2008, 08:22 AM~10397838
> *buenos diaz david its a nice ass morning today huh? :biggrin:
> *



SIMON!, too bad I gotta go change a SEWER line today


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 12 2008, 08:25 AM~10397851
> *SIMON!, too bad I gotta go change a SEWER line today
> *


  damn that sucks!! Im waiting on nelson to hit me up, we're going to san jo to pick up some new buffed out white wall tires for some new red 13's im picking up today :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 12 2008, 08:27 AM~10397863
> * damn that sucks!! Im waiting on nelson to hit me up, we're going to san jo to pick up some new buffed out white wall tires for some new red 13's im picking up today :biggrin:
> *



You getting ready 4 tomarrow?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 12 2008, 08:29 AM~10397883
> *You getting ready 4 tomarrow?
> *


i sure am....i was hoping to get my engine compartment painted and put on my new chrome hood hinges by today but didnt have time so hopefully by the low vintage show i'll have that done


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 12 2008, 08:31 AM~10397898
> *i sure am....i was hoping to get my engine compartment painted and put on my new chrome hood hinges by today but didnt have time so hopefully by the low vintage show i'll have that done
> *



Sounds good aye, I wish I was going to the LOW VINTAGE SHOW but my cousin getting married that weekend


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 12 2008, 08:37 AM~10397932
> *Sounds good aye, I wish I was going to the LOW VINTAGE SHOW  but my cousin getting married that weekend
> *


damn.... what you think? picked em' up 4 60 bucks


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 12 2008, 08:39 AM~10397938
> *damn.... what you think? picked em' up 4 60 bucks
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good price, are those the original hinges?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sure are!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CANT WAIT....ALLREADY WARMING UP :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10408664
> *ttt
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco+Jan 24 2008, 10:51 PM~9778683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I'm talking about


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 3 2008, 06:44 PM~10080204
> *There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!</span>
> *


Nice photo spot!! :cheesy:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 16 2008, 12:18 PM~10430414
> *Nice photo spot!! :cheesy:
> *


yeah it is but the question is, is jenn and chivo gon be there :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:14 AM~10430390
> *That's what I'm talking about
> *


dam i remember 2 years ago at carnival this a pic of one of my members rollin in the parade the next year they booted us from the parade at the end


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 16 2008, 12:57 PM~10431050
> *yeah it is but the question is,  is jenn and chivo gon be there :biggrin:
> *


HEY NELSON THAT ROUTE SOUNDS COO BUT TELL OLE GURL DC POLICE DONT PLAY AROUND U KNOW HOW WE USE TO DO IT MEET AT GENEVA AND MISSION AND THEN WE CAN TAKE THE REST OF HER ROUTE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 16 2008, 11:18 AM~10430414
> *Nice photo spot!! :cheesy:
> *


YOU FORGOT LETHAL LOWS


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 16 2008, 12:18 PM~10430414
> *Nice photo spot!! :cheesy:
> *


yup


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 16 2008, 02:18 PM~10431215
> *HEY NELSON  THAT ROUTE SOUNDS COO BUT TELL OLE GURL  DC POLICE DONT PLAY AROUND  U KNOW HOW WE USE TO DO IT  MEET AT  GENEVA AND MISSION  AND THEN WE CAN TAKE THE REST OF HER ROUTE
> *


who's ole gurl??? :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Apr 16 2008, 01:57 PM~10431050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Apr 16 2008, 10:50 PM~10435802
> *:dunno:
> :dunno:
> *


 :wave: 



:dunno: so you might come :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 16 2008, 10:52 PM~10435823
> *:wave:
> :dunno:  so you might come :cheesy:
> *


Maybe, depends what's going on here first! :cheesy: I'd like to if it works out! There's also a Viejitos show here in SJ going down for 5th de Mayo.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Apr 16 2008, 02:21 PM~10431238
> *YOU FORGOT LETHAL LOWS
> 
> 
> ...


i know lee is coming lethal!!! sup *****!!

looking good :0 :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

MY BOY FREDDY (CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C) REPPIN ALL DAY EVERYDAY JUST GOT HIS CHOLO 86 FRESH OUT THE BOOTH READY FOR THE CRUISE


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 18 2008, 02:54 PM~10448290
> *MY BOY FREDDY :thumbsup: Not Bad *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 18 2008, 04:10 PM~10448770
> *:thumbsup: Not Bad
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gangster66, og flip from frisco


WUSS UP DON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 18 2008, 07:11 PM~10449956
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: gangster66, og flip from frisco
> WUSS UP DON!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up!! TTT almost time like back in the old days!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 18 2008, 07:16 PM~10449987
> *What up!! TTT almost time like back in the old days!!!!
> *


ALMOST HOMIE :biggrin: WE ARE WEEKS AWAY!! ARE YOU GOING TO THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW???


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 19 2008, 05:20 PM~10455459
> *ttt
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10450110
> *ALMOST HOMIE :biggrin:  WE ARE WEEKS AWAY!! ARE YOU GOING TO THE LOW VINTAGE SHOW???
> *


who aint going?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 18 2008, 04:10 PM~10448770
> *:thumbsup: Not Bad
> *


 :0 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*HOW THE KINGS DO IT !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

so where is everyone going saturday the 3rd then?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10474559
> *so where is everyone going saturday the 3rd then?
> *


to san jo and beyond!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10474559
> *so where is everyone going saturday the 3rd then?
> *


_*ORANGE COVE NO DOUBT  KING OF CALI THE BIGG THROW DOWN FAMILY *_


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:nicoderm: *<span style='font-family:Times'> "GOTTA REP MY CITY"*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 22 2008, 09:38 AM~10474815
> *to san jo and beyond!
> *


:0


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10474559
> *so where is everyone going saturday the 3rd then?
> *



ummmmmmm....work :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10489122
> *ttt
> *


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10474559
> *so where is everyone going saturday the 3rd then?
> *


oraNge cove is gunna be crackin that saturday,


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

then im goin on da cruise sunday, whats up gus how you been bro?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 24 2008, 12:30 PM~10494002
> *then im goin on da cruise sunday, whats up gus how you been bro?
> *


ohhh you no me bro im good!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Apr 23 2008, 11:06 PM~10490756
> *oraNge cove is gunna be crackin that saturday,
> *


IMMA PLAN ON BEING OUT THERE TOO !!! :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## pachuco81 (Oct 10, 2007)

See you all their next week


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pachuco81_@Apr 27 2008, 07:17 PM~10516826
> *See you all their next week
> *


see i like guys like you!!!!!! :biggrin: hope to meet you out there homie you going to the wendys or???? plan on catching up??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

YEA BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Apr 29 2008, 05:50 PM~10534753
> *YEA BOY!!!!!!!
> *


just a few days away bro  you commin to the wendys??


----------



## D&A1 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Apr 29 2008, 06:19 PM~10535014
> *just a few days away bro   you commin to the wendys??
> *


I"m going out of town, but I will be back in time to cruise. I should be back around 3opm. I may make a family outing of it.


----------



## Cultura (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got my wheels rolling on my ride! I'd like to come out and support this.
I am excited that Lowriders will hit up San Francisco like the good ol' days.
I remember as a kid I would always see a lowrider on the streets, cruzing by.
Now it's DEAD! Maybe once in awhile it gets jumping....
Alright this will be a historic moment!!!! For all of us to REPRESENT our PRIDE in our CULTURE, by a head turning, picture takin' CRUZ!



Is the meeting places/times official? 

Let me know! 


-Cultura


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cultura_@Apr 30 2008, 01:56 AM~10538999
> *I just got my wheels rolling on my ride! I'd like to come out and support this.
> I am excited that Lowriders will hit up San Francisco like the good ol' days.
> I remember as a kid I would always see a lowrider on the streets, cruzing by.
> ...


its still official homie you ready :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 02:33 AM~10539027
> *WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cultura_@Apr 30 2008, 01:56 AM~10538999
> *I just got my wheels rolling on my ride! I'd like to come out and support this.
> I am excited that Lowriders will hit up San Francisco like the good ol' days.
> I remember as a kid I would always see a lowrider on the streets, cruzing by.
> ...



everything is all official bro i hope to see you out there bro!!! you have any questions just let me know


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 de Mayo cruise in San Fran Sunday May 4th, 2008

Meeting spot: 3pm-4pm Wendy's in Daly City (7401 El Camino Real, Daly City, 94014)

We leave Wendy's @ 4pm & take Mission St all the way down to Cesar Chavez (Army St) & turn ®

We will take Cesar Chavez (Army St) down to Bayshore, go under the overpass & we get to the McDonnals on our left to pick up a whole other car load of those that chose to meet @ the McDonalds

We will hang out at the McDonalds from 4:45pm to 5:30pm, we can fill up at the Shell gas station there, buy drinks, etc.

At 5:30pm we take off from the McDonalds to Potrero St, 

Take Potrero untill we hit 9th st then turn (L) on 9th st

countinue on 9th st then turn ® on Mission

Cruise down Mission untill we run into Embarcadero then we turn (L) on Embarcadero

After Broadway we make a quick right into the (Bay & Delta) parking lot

We will be arriving there around 6:15pm-6:30pm & stay untill 7:15pm-7:30pm

At 7:15pm-7:30pm we will get back on Embarcadero & drive into Jefferson St straight ahead

We take Jefferson to Hyde St & turn (L) on Hyde

Take Hyde one block to Beech St & turn ®

Take Beech to Polk & turn (L)

Take Polk to Vanness & turn ®

There will be a dead end Beach area with alot of parking, we will hang out there, theres a nice view of Alcatraz and the Bay Bridge where we will be at!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

having mechanical problems on my ride, hopefully I'll get fixed before sunday!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 30 2008, 08:08 PM~10546752
> *  having mechanical problems on my ride, hopefully I'll get fixed before sunday!
> *


what do you mean hopefully???


you can ride with me its all good... worse comes to worse :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 30 2008, 09:17 PM~10547661
> *what do you mean hopefully???
> you can ride with me its all good...  worse comes to worse :biggrin:
> *



if not I'll hit you up!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 30 2008, 09:30 PM~10547800
> *if not I'll hit you up!
> *


wheneva you ready homie :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

anyone cruising out from the east bay i want to get in line with someone so i dont get lost


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Cultura (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 30 2008, 05:06 PM~10544902
> *its still official homie you ready :cheesy:
> *




Cool. Will be right there at the parking lot of Wendy's with my ride...

Feeling low and slow already!

Check you guys at the meeting spot!

-Cultura


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

im there 4 sho


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

SEE YÁLL THERE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 10:26 PM~10570138
> *SEE YÁLL THERE
> *


So how was it??? Man I wanted to go but got suprised with a trip to Tahoe from my lady for our anversity or how ever you spell it just a little faded right now. But I know Regal King has the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 4 2008, 12:23 AM~10570660
> *So how was it??? Man I wanted to go but got suprised with a trip to Tahoe from my lady for our anversity or how ever you spell it just a little faded right now. But I know Regal King has the pics.  :biggrin:
> *


Its tonight, you should leave Tahoe NOW and make it back in time to cruise :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I HOPE WE GET THIS GOING LIKE IT WAS IN THE 80'S AND MY POPS WAS ROLLIN
WITH THE LORDS OF FRISCO !!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2008, 07:52 AM~10571308
> *Its tonight, you should leave Tahoe NOW and make it back in time to cruise  :biggrin:
> *


   , I wish I am goingto be here for a few days. :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 4 2008, 11:48 AM~10572179
> *   , I wish I am goingto be here for a few days. :cheesy:
> *


:0 what about work MR. !!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up fellas :biggrin: here are a few pics of todays cruise I got a few more but im fucken tiiiiiiiired, I just want to thank everyone for comming out, we had all those people screammmmmin... :biggrin: we had a good time its lookin like september 16th mexican indapendance day will be crackin also  i'll keep everyone updated!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

on behalf of me, i apologize for not making it, my car wasnt done in time and i did not want to drive my truck because it was not a lolo..

i felt really bumb out me out of all ridders not make it to my city...

i owed 500 for back pay on the registration besides all the money i put in it to get it ready..


so i apologize again and will be out on the next one.. i know homies ofered to ride with them, but, its not the same.. i go full force and i had few peeps with me so thanks every one and looks like a real good turn out!

sorry again and thanks to reppin the city nice and hard :thumbsup: 



_Nelson


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 11:30 PM~10576742
> *on behalf of me, i apologize for not making it, my car wasnt done in time and i did not want to drive my truck because it was not a lolo..
> 
> i felt really bumb out me out of all ridders not make it to my city...
> ...


  its all good brotha sept 16 the weeked before will be crackin


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 4 2008, 11:32 PM~10576748
> * its all good brotha sept 16 the weeked before will be crackin
> *


my bad homie, but count me in :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 11:36 PM~10576765
> *my bad homie, but count me in :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 de mayo cruise in S. F. quick video


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Had alotta fun today Carnal, im definitely looking forward to the next one, hopefully soon :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

It was off the HOOK! :biggrin: 

East Bay Aztecas.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2008, 02:43 PM~10572863
> *:0 what about work MR. !!!!
> *


calling in sick!!!(Cough, Cough) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks carnales 4 a great cruise,even tho i had a lil car trouble, got that shit fixed and was back 2 cruisin.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

i got sum pics ill post them up lata, who else has pics?


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigrick, Regal King

:wave: 
sup bro when you gunna post those pics?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@May 5 2008, 12:49 AM~10576997
> *Had alotta fun today Carnal, im definitely looking forward to the next one, hopefully soon :biggrin:
> *


u no it homie.....shhhhhiet, we gotta do this every weekend carnal :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 5 2008, 02:44 PM~10581009
> *thanks carnales 4 a great cruise,even tho i had a lil car trouble, got that shit fixed and was back 2 cruisin.
> *


thats how we do it homie  thanks for commin out :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 5 2008, 06:32 PM~10582724
> *thats how we do it homie   thanks for commin out :thumbsup:
> *


4 sho let us know the next cruise bro?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 5 2008, 06:37 PM~10582775
> *4 sho let us know the next cruise bro?
> *


  ......post pics foo' i saw you out there you went through like 20 batteries for you camera cause of all the pics u took.....lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 02:33 AM~10539027
> *no alcohol :0 noooooooooooooooooooo :guns: :guns: :biggrin:*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 5 2008, 06:45 PM~10582889
> * ......post pics foo' i saw you out there you went through like 20 batteries for you camera cause of all the pics u took.....lol
> *


 :biggrin: 
igght bro ima bout 2 post them up right now


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i got these pics from towncarlolo

http://i32.tinypic.com/x2kmqo.jpg[/img]


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

carnales customs @ wendys


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

chillen @ wendys


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

ritos regal and my regal posted up @ wendys


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

sleepys riv, and roosters magnum


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

my regal


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

couple of bay area bosses rides


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

in frisco


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

big jakes regal


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

tight


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

clean ass regal


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 03:56 PM~10591766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you're posting them on the wrong one though ....lol


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

homie in da crown vic was hoppin his ride da whole day


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 03:59 PM~10591783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sure was....much props this guy had the crowd lovin it :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

locs ur ride is clean homie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

why are we posting pictures on this topic, we have a picture topic dont we? :dunno:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

clean ass ride homie


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10591812
> *why are we posting pictures on this topic, we have a picture topic dont we? :dunno:
> *


i didnt know that were?


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10591808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

rito posin next 2 his regal


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 04:03 PM~10591825
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, its ok, but not clean in my eyes :nono: I am thinking of tearing it down from scratch :cheesy:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

my ride


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 04:12 PM~10591904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REGAL!!!


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

even a cop came 2 show off his ride


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

look @ da cop just posed there


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

clean ass cutty


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

heres another pic locs


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

gangsta 66 @ night


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 04:22 PM~10592004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



they never even tripped though


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

smoker 64 ride


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 04:27 PM~10592057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

my car under da chardilli sign


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

joes ride


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

jakes and my regal, after da cruise lifes finest, and bay area bosses went 2 the in n out burger in millbrae


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

jr's 60 @ da in n out buger


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

last pic of da night, made it home around 12:30


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 6 2008, 03:56 PM~10591766
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@May 6 2008, 03:57 PM~10591771
> *you're posting them on the wrong one though ....lol
> *



:0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2008, 04:01 PM~10591812
> *why are we posting pictures on this topic, we have a picture topic dont we? :dunno:
> *



It was kool meeting you "REGAL KING"


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY c.c. in da house! :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10594662
> *CHICANO LEGACY c.c. in da house!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10594662
> *CHICANO LEGACY c.c. in da house!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------

